# Hotronix Debuts New Hat Bill Platen



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hotronix® has added the Hat Bill Platen to its standard platen offerings. Print on the underside or top of a hat brim and decorate up to four hats at a time with this new platen. Use heat transfer materials, rhinestones, or letters and numbers to capitalize on this unique way of decorating hats and offer more options for custom designs and personalization.

Made in the United States, the Hat Bill Platen is compatible with Hotronix or MAXX® brand heat presses, excluding the 11-inch x 15-inch clamshells and cap presses. The Hat Bill Platen is 15 inches x 15 inches x 4 inches and weighs 15 pounds.

For more information, call Hotronix at (800) 727-8520, or visit www.hotronix.com. 

Hotronix®, a GroupeSTAHL company, designs, engineers, and manufactures a full line of the world’s most innovative and technologically advanced heat press machines with the goal of exceeding customer expectations at a competitive cost. Made in the USA and engineered by experts who understand heat printing, Hotronix® heat presses are product safety certified. For more information, to locate a dealer, or make a dealer inquiry, call (800) 727-8520, or visit Hotronix.com.


----------

